# ifconfig operations on *both* interfaces of an epair



## idownes (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to be able to do multiple operations while creating a pair of epair interfaces, and to do them as a single ifconfig call. Is this possible?

Specifically I'd like to set their names and perhaps set their group.

I'd like to rename both to something{a,b}, rather than epair{a,b}. I know I can rename them separately afterwards but I'd like to do it in a single command. How does it happen when using rc.conf?


```
$ ifconfig epair create name test_eth
epair0a
ifconfig: ioctl (set name): Device not configured
```

or, set a group for the interfaces. This partially works but only sets for the first of the pair.

```
$ ifconfig epair create group test_group
epair0a
$ ifconfig -g test_group
epair0a
$ ifconfig epair0b group test_group
$ ifconfig -g test_group
epair0a
epair0b
```


----------

